# am i forgiven???



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I installed a glacier bay toliet brought by customer... what a total piece of sh1t.... am I forgiven??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

NO !


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

If it paid well!!!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

TRAITOR.

You prolly have a house account at Ace for discounted faucets.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Go your way and sin no more.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Go do 3 call backs and you shall receive absolution.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Go do 3 call backs and you shall receive absolution.


 You got that right!.. I have to go back.. but this time to redo another hackery job... no money loss...yet..


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I installed a glacier bay toliet brought by customer... what a total piece of sh1t.... am I forgiven??


For installing a customer furnished part, that's thier sin not yours, as for your other sins..... never :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is Glacier bay a bad toilet? Its not on my list of products, but I have seen some junk.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Is Glacier bay a bad toilet? Its not on my list of products, but I have seen some junk.


And he's back! :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> And he's back! :thumbup:


I though he moved to the bush and didn't have an Internet connection


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

There not bad.










Compared to crapping in a bucket


----------

